# Starting RC10Gt



## pe_z (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi

I'm looking for a better way to start my RC10GT.
But I don't want to buy a starter box. Too expensive.


----------



## Norm (Nov 3, 2004)

try an airplane starter. this is a little harder to do because you need to hold the truck with one hand, put on the glow lighter, and bump the truck with the wheel. you will also need to equip it with a rubber starting wheel.


----------



## Donn (Jul 25, 2002)

Sullivan, sells that Tiger Drive that will bolt right on to the AE.15 engine, then you can use a drill to start it. I think the number is S608 but call Sullivan to make sure.


----------



## jbrow1 (Aug 18, 2005)

The handheld plane starters are a pain to use. I did for quite awhile.

If you have the pullstart on the engine you've got all you need.
Just take the starter assembly off, pull the one way bearing out of the plastic housing and glue it in a socket. Then use a socket extension and socket to drill adapter and you've got your own drill starter for 5 bux if you have to buy the socket to drill adapter at the hardware. I did this way for quite awhile also. I will say starterbox is the easiest to use though.


----------

